

State of Indian Startup ecosystem - swapnilt
http://swapniltalekar.in/2012/12/28/state-of-indian-startup-ecosystem/

======
majani
How about the cashflow side of things? Which startups are showing good
traction on their revenue/profit?

~~~
swapnilt
That is a very broad question. But there are several in mobile VAS who have
done very well. Mobile advertising, who have revenues of several thousand
crores and hugely profitable. Several B2B web services for SaaS companies-
revenues in several tens of crores. Very few in offline retail but have
revenue to the tune of several hundred crores. Ecommerce severely collapsing
with big players having revenues of several thousand crores but none of them
making any profit.

